# Osram All Season or Phillips All Weather H3's?



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

I want the best bulb for my fog lights for rainy/foggy weather.







Cast your vote now


----------



## BananaCo (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: Osram All Season or Phillips All Weather H3's? (VWVancouver)*

which H3 bulb gives yellow output?


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: Osram All Season or Phillips All Weather H3's? (BananaCo)*

They both put out yellow light, I want the best one for foul weather.


----------



## RedVR6 (Apr 7, 1999)

*Re: Osram All Season or Phillips All Weather H3's? (VWVancouver)*

I bought the Osrams a while back and am very happy with them.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: Osram All Season or Phillips All Weather H3's? (RedVR6)*

Wow, they are really yellow! must cut through the rain pretty good!


----------



## RedVR6 (Apr 7, 1999)

*Re: Osram All Season or Phillips All Weather H3's? (VWVancouver)*

They do a pretty good job. Although, I am running E-Codes and the fogs get a little drowned out....but yellow lighting does much better than plian bulbs! Highly recommended.


----------



## BananaCo (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: Osram All Season or Phillips All Weather H3's? (RedVR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I bought the Osrams a while back and am very happy with them.[HR][/HR]​where did you get 'em and how much?


----------



## RedVR6 (Apr 7, 1999)

*Re: Osram All Season or Phillips All Weather H3's? (BananaCo)*

Ordered them from Powerbulbs.com. Took about a week to get here. Not sure how much. I bought thre for redundancy, which came out to about $50. Which is reasonable for H3 bulbs.


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: Osram All Season or Phillips All Weather H3's? (RedVR6)*

I got the Philips Allweather from powerbulbs.com. Im happy with the bulbs, but I think im going to get the PIAAS when these burn out. I want the same yellow as on the iS300


















[Modified by quailallstar, 2:47 PM 5-11-2002]


----------

